# Another FNA scheduled...



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I met with an ENT today to discuss my second set of ultrasounds. I think I like him. Took his time, was pretty direct and seemed to be listening to me.

He gave me some options (3), of which I chose to do another FNA. Both complicated cysts are large enough to test (although not by much) but have grown and one changing shape. But he recommended doing both since I was going in. The solid nodules don't seem to have changed much so we're just watching them since they are small.

I have the FNA scheduled next Wed, 3/7 bright and early in the morning (I am SOO not a morning person). It will be done at the hospital, by a radiologist with guided ultrasound. The hospital has already called with more information and gave me a name and phone # to call if I thought of additional questions. Since I've gone thru this once before, I I'm just ready to do it.

I learned something new, they said to stop taking Vitamin E and Fish oil 5 days prior to the procedure. I take a lot of vitamins, including both of these. No idea they thinned blood. Good to know.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool! I hope it's a success! (And I think it's smart to go ahead and do both cysts.)


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I questioned whether I should just wait for them to get bigger before doing an FNA, especially on the one just under 1cm. I know I am opening the opportunity for another inconclusive, but when I asked the ENT, he thought my request was "reasonable". I guess we'll wait and see! I am glad it will be done in radiology at the hospital rather than in an office. I think it's just psychological that they will do a better job!


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

Do you know what were the findings that resulted in them being classified as "complicated" cysts? How many are there?


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Both ultrasound reports noted two complicated cysts- one in mid to lower right lobe and one in the inferior left lobe. The one in the left lobe now has a "lobulation extending inferiorly". That was different from the first ultrasound. When I asked about the complicated part, I was told it was mostly fluid filled, but with solid components. They said the same thing when I had the first FNA.

The solid nodules identified on my isthmus are small and haven't changed much between ultrasounds. It does say on the second report though that they could also "represent small lymph nodes or small foci of accessory thyroid tissue". I think that means they are really too small to tell at this point. Not sure. Maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, had FNA this morning. Not both sides like planned though. The radiologist questioned why I was even there. He even tried to call the ENT. He said that the complicated cyst that came back after the FNA before shouldn't be retested. (even though it was non-diagnostic) He asked why I was biopsying the other side and I said I was told it went from 0.7cm to 1.1cm in 4 months. He said he thought it looked like maybe there were two cysts butted up together rather than one. He said he could go ahead and biopsy or not...(as I'm laying there with slimy stuff all over my neck). I said DO IT. Gee, don't know if this was all a good thing or not; just made me feel kinda stupid. Oh well, will get results within about 5 days for the one he needled.

He said if you know you have Hashimotos (and I do), then I am going to have cysts, even complicated ones. And they will grow. He said my thyroid is covered with them and to just point out certain ones is crazy. He did at least show me what he meant on the ultrasound. If this comes back fine, or even non-diagnostic, I think I'm just waiting to see how huge they can get before I push for anything else...I know I have to be my own advocate, but this just made me feel like a hypocondriac (which I'm not). Sigh.
shelley


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Came back benign. Nice! 
I'm going to get my 8 week bloodwork done here in about a week and a half, maybe adjust meds a bit, then going to try to put this thyroid thing on the back burner!! It is so hard when you feel better some days than others and know your body is fighting this little booger! But, I can't let it take over my daily stuff. Another ultrasound in 6 months, hopefully nothing else in the meantime. I am NOT going to obsess over my thyroid. (I wrote that down 10 times so I'd get the message).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantastic news! Phew.  hugs6


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> Came back benign. Nice!
> I'm going to get my 8 week bloodwork done here in about a week and a half, maybe adjust meds a bit, then going to try to put this thyroid thing on the back burner!! It is so hard when you feel better some days than others and know your body is fighting this little booger! But, I can't let it take over my daily stuff. Another ultrasound in 6 months, hopefully nothing else in the meantime. I am NOT going to obsess over my thyroid. (I wrote that down 10 times so I'd get the message).


I am so so glad for this good news.

Am enclosing this just for your edification though. You will remain cognizant to ensure your continued good health. All we ever want to hear from you is "good news!"

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks so much Joplin and Andros.

Andros, I get what you are saying. I have Hashi's and nodules and will have to ALWAYS be in tune to what is going on and changing. I will continue to educate myself and not ignore changes as they occur. I do have tendency to obsess though...a little OCD going on...

I love the education and general info I get from you and this forum. It makes me feel like I'm not imagining things. Many of us are in similar boats and can relate and learn from each other. That is comforting.

I will continue to check in here, not only for the info, but to make sure everyone is doing OK!! I have tendency to throw my two cents worth in now and then, too!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> Thanks so much Joplin and Andros.
> 
> Andros, I get what you are saying. I have Hashi's and nodules and will have to ALWAYS be in tune to what is going on and changing. I will continue to educate myself and not ignore changes as they occur. I do have tendency to obsess though...a little OCD going on...
> 
> ...


Nothing in the world like being "validated!" This is da' place!


----------

